# Day 7: Charters Towers



## smacdonald (Jan 18, 2009)

Copied from my blog.

--

Day seven saw us heading inland, from The Caves on the coast, through Emerald and up to Charters Towers. It was mainly a driving day, but we did find some roadkill along the way. We got some rooms at the Charters Towers pub and then headed out for a night drive.





Roadkilled lesser black whipsnake (_Demansia vestigiata_)






Roadkilled eastern bearded dragon (_Pogona barbata_)






Eastern spiny-tailed gecko (_Strophurus williamsi_)






Eastern spiny-tailed gecko (_Strophurus williamsi_)






Fat-tailed gecko (_Diplodactylus conspicillatus_)






Fat-tailed gecko (_Diplodactylus conspicillatus_)​
The next morning we drove up to Tully Gorge.


----------



## snocodile (Jan 18, 2009)

amazing pics


----------



## shane14 (Jan 18, 2009)

What a little fat gecko LOOL


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hahaa that fat tailed gecko looks sooo fat, but cute!


----------



## sambuca02 (Jan 18, 2009)

is field herping really hard? like i mean too find snakes and others too look at?


----------



## wizz (Jan 18, 2009)

great pics......


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 18, 2009)

sambuca02 said:


> is field herping really hard? like i mean too find snakes and others too look at?



Finding wild animals is very rewarding. Some days/nights are good, some are bad. It's easy to go out looking for them - you just drive along a road or walk along a track. You can increase your chances of finding them by understanding the habitats of the species in that area, and going out under favourable weather conditions. Figuring out what exactly constitutes favourable weather conditions is a science akin to alchemy.


Stewart


----------



## Omgitschris (Jan 18, 2009)

nice pics, i like the spiny tailed gecko, sad about the roadkill though


----------



## pigysus (Jan 18, 2009)

sambuca02 said:


> is field herping really hard? like i mean too find snakes and others too look at?


top tip for spotting wildlife - be in a hurry and forget your camera, works every time.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 19, 2009)

awsome pics stewart, cant wait to see more, your herping threads are always good


----------



## aquila-G (Jan 19, 2009)

pigysus said:


> top tip for spotting wildlife - be in a hurry and forget your camera, works every time.


 
Yep, works with Birdwatching too.


----------

